# Dont feel well after menopur injections?



## Hells Bells (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi ladies Its been a while since I posted on here!  A quick update!
I was supposed to start IUI in December but the hospital messed us around and we were told we couldn't have the treatment over Xmas even after they told us it would be fine!  
Anyway!
We have finally started with the menopur injections on Thursday,  I had dose number 2 on Saturday and today I feel really bloated and have a dull ache pain on my right hand side, I feel really tired and go a bit dizzy when I move.

Is this normal or should I be concerned about overstimulating?  I'm very confussed.  I am going to call the hospital in the morning (sunday today!)  has anyone else had these symptoms and been OK to carry on with the treatment.  We are back at the hospital anyway on Tuesday for the 2nd scan

Any help or advice much needed 
Thanks 
Helen


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Hells, I used to get a bit light headed after the injections and as I used to do mine in the morning I sometimes used to have a little lie down with my legs in the air to stop me from fainting. That may have been because I dont like needles though? Who knows

I always took the dull ache as a good sign that everything was working. Dont forget the injections stimulate our ovaries so the ache means they are working. unfortunately you wont know if you have over stimulated until the scan, one more or one less can mean the difference between overstimulation and a go ahead so dont worry too much.

Lets hope everything is working as it supposed to be doing


----------



## Hells Bells (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi sammy

Thank you, you have calmed me down a bit! 
Im sure everything is fine, first time nerves and all that! 
I think I just like things to worry about!  

Will keep you posted

Helen x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

You have every right to worry about things after they let you down in December. I did always got quite excited when I got the aches though as I knew everything was working.

I hope everything goes to plan for you


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hiya

I started injections on Satuarday and have very simualr symptoms woosey tired and a headache that just wont go away i have a few twinges every now and again but nothing to painful but then again we are all different i wouldnt worry to much chicken i know how scary it is tho making sure that were doing the right thing (injections) and feeling the correct symotoms.

I hope all works out well for you let me know how you get on as we started IUI same time good luck for your scan chicken take care xx


----------



## Hells Bells (Aug 28, 2008)

Hiya Ladies

Im feeling a lot better today, I didn't call the hospital as I'm there anyway in the morning for my scan 
I got a good night's sleep which is always a bonus   Ive just had my 3rd injection so we will see what happens, they did say I might be ready tomorrow  

emy30 is this your first go?  what drug's are you on?  Im getting my DP to do mine I dont like needles! first time he did it he jabbed it right in my leg! the lady at the hospital nearly jumped across the table to stop him!  is there any wonder I dont like needles!

Here's hoping we are in the 2ww together! and it goes by fast! 

Helen


----------

